# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Whos your Buddy?

## Pryme8

I think a partner drawn map would be cool! Half the challenge will be to find someone you can work with, and get something created.  How you guys handle it would not matter, or the topic just that half is made by you and half by someone else!

This would be the chance to see a blending of styles.

----------

